# SPSP Full moon Friday the 13th..



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I plan on being at spsp. I always try to fish a full moon because it looks so cool. I'm taking the day off Friday to drive up from RVA to the old SPSP for some fishing/relaxing action.
I'm guessing I might catch some spot or croaker there... who knows maybe a rock...that would be nice. Anybody fish there lately?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

The croaker and spot have been around the Severn area for 3 weeks now-just lacking in size.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Unless you have a nice breeze off the water be prepared for the Steelers."


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

catman said:


> Unless you have a nice breeze off the water be prepared for the Steelers."


Cool its always windy when I go to SPSP...never been there when it wasn't.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Its not the Skeeter's it's the black flies that will get u.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

surfnsam said:


> Its not the Skeeter's it's the black flies that will get u.


I got the deepwoods.... I'm only concerned about skunks....lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Did anyone fish the Fri 13th full moon last night?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh yeah been there done that...can cross it off the bucket list... I'm calling my adventure the friday 13 full moon fishing trifecta.. or at least the friday 13th fishing event.
Got a late start to my day. Left Rva to arrive at the 301 Bridge for a fishing stop...caught some good creek chubs to use for bait as well as 3 good sized catfish..good eathing size not 90lbers...

Left at 2 pm right when the weather.com predicted the storm...I was shocked at its accuracy. Left the 301 only be cross the old funky bridge in pouring rain, double pouring rain.. only to be tailgated by a sheriff across the bridge.. thanks dude!!! I guess that was the friday the 13th part...ooooo scary..lol

After diving in hell traffic finally made it to Jonas Green by 430=5 ish... Skunked... chubs DOA...aerator battery came lose people to the left caching white perch and croaker...people to the right of me catching spot and croaker. One guy caught about the largest spot I've ever seen.

Left Jonas at 730.. made it to SPSP to get ready for the full moon fishing. Got my standard spot...go figure. I think my spot may suck...lol
While I was setting up the game man wanted to see my fish but since I told him I was just getting there I had none...little did I know that would be the case pretty much. All the people I spoke with had skunk on them.. I caught my one and only croaker about 12.05..so that doesn't even count as a Friday 13th catch.. 

Next action was about when I was falling asleep in my chair wrapped up in a blanket freezing...and swarmed by bugs even though I was drenched in Deepwoods OFF..quadruple deet. 
My little bell rang at 2:30 to my largest action at SPSP to date..even larger then the Rockfish I landed there...
My pole got yanked then yakend out of the rod holder..that made me jump because...that's never happened. I reeled in like I was going to have a monster Rock..pulling drag-bending the rod...crazy. I finally got it up on the bank in the pitch dark full moon... Yeah I did finally see the coolness of the moon... anyway even though it was dark I could tell this was no Rock..I couldn't tell what it was flopping.. thought it was a skate or something..NO. It was a funky catfish..maybe a (white catfish) not sure but its mouth was as wide as my hand..cross between a flathead as far as shape but a blue cat as far as color.

The final finally and act of God to make me leave at 4am was a heron flew into my line and pulled the surf rod out of the holder.. It made a big cawwww an bam.down it landed on the beach. Lucky for both of us we parted ways in shock...bird all right...me glad I didn't have to deal with an environmental catastrophe.

All and all a good trip. Its neat to pull an all niter now then..keeps me feeling alive.

I think the next Friday 13th Full moon will not be for another 40 years..maybe


----------



## Doug81 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like you had an eventful day even without a lot of fish. I caught a cat like that last week at Choptank. Was probably only a 5 lb'r but had a mouth like a 30lb'r. I'm not good at id'ing the different cats


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Allison thanks foe the fantastic report. It was just like being there with you.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice report. Do creek chubs stay alive in saltwater? Very good flathead bait but never heard of people using them in saltwater.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice report! 

Surf fishing rule #3- loosen the drag on the reel when dead sticking your rod.;-)


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Nice report. Do creek chubs stay alive in saltwater? Very good flathead bait but never heard of people using them in saltwater.


I'm not sure they all died by the time I got there. I was going to use them in the Severn. I salted them and they are in the fridge for another day


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I fished a spot in southern md...not to far from Solomons. Caught about 25-30 croaker in 3 hours...till I ran out of those ****ty Walmart worms (a few small spot too). I couldn't even get a 2nd rod in the water. Only kept 7 that were 11-14"...the rest were over 9, but I tossed them back.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

CoolDude said:


> I fished a spot in southern md...not to far from Solomons. Caught about 25-30 croaker in 3 hours...till I ran out of those ****ty Walmart worms (a few small spot too). I couldn't even get a 2nd rod in the water. Only kept 7 that were 11-14"...the rest were over 9, but I tossed them back.


Thats where I should have been.... I'm searching for the croaker again this weekend.


----------

